# Bait Chowder!!!!



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Planned on going fishing today with my son while my wife and daughter were away in New York for the weekend but as plans usually do they changed!! My son started getting a sore throat yesterday and with it being this cool and windy I didn't think it best for him to be out on the surf with me. I had picked up a dozen nice chowder clams and a pound of 41/50 shrimp to use as bait and figured I'd get some bloods at the tackle shop on the way. Started getting a craving for some thick New England Clam Chowder and figured the shrimp would make it even better!!! Spent the morning making the stock and turned it into a delicious chunky clam chowder by early this afternoon. Didn't get out fishing but saved still had a great seafood dinner!!! Can always get more bait in the morning if he's feeling better right!! GOOD LUCK TO ANYONE WHO GETS OUT TONIGHT OR IN THE AM


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Hey*

I'm at work and you're making me hungry---Quess I'll have to stop at Wallyworld on my way home and pick up some crab legs and some shrimp----better yet maybe some catfish stew.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

glad you didn't pick up the bloods yet...that would of been an interesting chowder
:barf:


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

*Bloods in the soup ? YEACCHHHH*

I wish I had picked up the bloodsI probably would have headed to the pier instead of the surf. Didn't realize I'd be looking at rain today. My wife comes back this afternoon and I'm hoping to get out this evening to toss some storms at some rocks!!!! Might be a little cool but I've got some good hot chowder to keep in the thermos !!


----------

